# Inquietud mia quiero un ecualizador a leds



## chucky.122 (Mar 6, 2009)

hola gente amiga vi por youtube un ecualizador de leds son como 230 leds muy bueno y se me ocurrio hacerlo como proyecto para 3 año de mi escuela tecnica junto con los profes lo que necesitaria es si alguien tiene un esquema o link de algo ya hecho pero en vez de 230 leds estaria bueno con unos 100 o 150 leds no importa lo costoso que sea pero la idea esta y si esta se hace bueno gente porfa ayudenmen con esto desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Equalizador a led? o mas bien analizador de espectros a led...


----------



## chucky.122 (Mar 6, 2009)

si eso mismo un analizador de audio


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Hola, te puedo colaborar con esta información de como construir uno de diez canales paso a paso, aunque esta en ruso pero algo se entiende, esta con board y todo solo para montar, espero que sea lo que buscas...

Si tienes alguna duda, pregunta.

Saludos.


----------



## rash (Mar 6, 2009)

...hola el mismo de oscar monsalvo pero en inglés, un poco más fácil.... además el link de donde proviene:

http://pa-elektronika.freeweb.hu/spektrum_analizator_ii.htm


...saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 6, 2009)

Que bien rash, me canse de buscarlo en ingles en la red pero no lo encontre, gracias...


----------



## chucky.122 (Mar 7, 2009)

gracias chicos por la ayuda voy a pegarle una leida y luego les cuento


----------



## chucky.122 (Mar 7, 2009)

una pregunta esos tipos de luces que tiene se les pueden cambiar por leds?


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 7, 2009)

son leds.


----------



## chucky.122 (Mar 7, 2009)

si bueno se que son leds pero no esos tipos de led los que les quiero poner son los redondos de 3 mm


----------



## piripipri (Mar 7, 2009)

gracias por la información voi aleremela yo tembien queria uno


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 8, 2009)

oscar monsalvo dijo:
			
		

> Equalizador a led? o mas bien analizador de espectros a led...


No es ni ecualizador ni analizador de espectros (ademas no hay fantasmas, es ESPECTRO), es un VUMETRO!


----------



## alexus (Mar 9, 2009)

aqui algunos videos:

YouTube - New audio spectrum analyzer
YouTube - Spectrum Analyzer [Selfmade]
YouTube - spectrum analyzer 8x10
YouTube - Spectrum analyzer II


----------



## unleased! (Mar 9, 2009)

chucky.122 dijo:
			
		

> si bueno se que son leds pero no esos tipos de led los que les quiero poner son los redondos de 3 mm


son lo mismo, van a 1.7v, remplaza sin problemas.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 9, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> chucky.122 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La tension de un led depende del color, por ejemplo blancos y azules 3.6v etc...

Basicamente lo que tenes qe hacer para hacer el "analizador de espectro" es hacer varios vumetros con el lm3915 que posee representacion exponencial.

http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/1951732/Armate-un-vumetro!-LM3915-.html

Y luego armar un filtro pasabanda para que cada vumetro.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 9, 2009)

Lo basico es un vumetro, pero no lo es, ya que por medio de filtros pasabanda estamos analizando el comportamiento de la señal de audio separadas en bandas de frecuencia dependiendo de la resolucion del analizador de espectro de audio(1 octava, 1/2 octava, 1/3 de octava), ademas de contar con un circuito de barrido para optimizar el consumo del circuito ya que 100 led consumen bastante.

El circuito mostrado en el pdf es un analizador de espectro de audio de 1 octava.


----------



## unleased! (Mar 10, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> La tension de un led depende del color, por ejemplo blancos y azules 3.6v etc...


Cierto, me limité a los leds de color difuso (los normalitos, sin alto brillo) estos, de color verde, amarillo, rojo, naranja... difieren muy poco en voltaje. Se pueden poner blancos y azules pero sería necesario seguramente hacer algún cambio.
Por ejemplo, el integrado que propones el LM3915 no creo que soporte este tipo de diodos ya que demandan bastante intensidad...

saludos.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 10, 2009)

Los 20mA que requieren los leds de alto brillo no son ningun problema para el lm3914/15. El circuito no lleva resistencias en los leds porque la corriente se limita internamente para cada led(variando el valor de una resistencia).

Si queres fijate en YouTube, la gran mayoria usa los de alto brillo 

YouTube - VU meter LM3915 Part 1


----------



## piripipri (Mar 10, 2009)

y si es cada salida se ponen 2 leds en vez de uno? 
aguantaria?
porque serian 20 mA igualmente pero tendria que dar unos 6 voltios y medio


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 10, 2009)

Dos leds en serie si se puede... incluso es mejor porque la potencia disipada por el integrado es menor.


----------



## alexus (Mar 13, 2009)

este esta coqueto: voy a armarme uno, el que esta en ruso es muy complicado? jaja

YouTube - spectrum analyzer 8x10


----------



## unleased! (Mar 14, 2009)

fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Los 20mA que requieren los leds de alto brillo no son ningun problema para el lm3914/15. El circuito no lleva resistencias en los leds porque la corriente se limita internamente para cada led(variando el valor de una resistencia).
> 
> Si queres fijate en YouTube, la gran mayoria usa los de alto brillo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwUqmy5gZL8


Esta chulo, en un arbol de navidad quedaría muy molón!     
Para un medidor de espectro haría falta un buen puñado de integrados...
saludos!


----------



## alexus (Mar 14, 2009)

y con pic no se puede haceR? porque el que subi yo de youtube, el de los leds verdes tiene un solo integrado! (CREO)


----------



## unleased! (Mar 15, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> y con pic no se puede haceR? porque el que subi yo de youtube, el de los leds verdes tiene un solo integrado! (CREO)


Hummm lo veo un poco complicado...
si tienes una matriz de 8x10 leds te da un total de 80 leds. Cada led tiene que ir a una patilla del integrado, en total 80 patillas. El integrado que se ve en el video es de 18 patillas, menos 2 de alimentación y almenos una de entrada nos quedan un total de 15. Con 15 patillas no creo que se dean controlado 80 leds. Debe haber algún circuito auxiliar por detrás de la placa si no no lo veo muy lógico. No se, puede que esté equivocado.

Por cierto, esto que es, un vúmetro o unas luces ritmicas?
YouTube - House music La Dance + color music with UAA180

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2009)

power12 dijo:
			
		

> .....si tienes una matriz de 8x10 leds te da un total de 80 leds. Cada led tiene que ir a una patilla del integrado, en total 80 patillas. El integrado que se ve en el video es de 18 patillas......


Si leen el articulo verán que la matriz esta Multiplexada, por lo que *NO* se necesita una pata de salida para cada led


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 15, 2009)

Se hace un barrido por filas o por columnas para reducir el consumo y para evitar lo de las 80 patillas, eso quiere decir que se ve por columnas muy rapido y asi el ojo no se da cuenta y se ve el efecto como si todas las columnas estuvieran encendidas


----------



## Andreus30 (Mar 15, 2009)

Hola
Hace tiempo me monte un VUmeter de estos. Tenia LM3915 y una matriz de 100 leds. En cirquito de entrada habia 10 filtros para sacar cada una de frequencias por separado. Despues unos diodos y entrada de LM3915. Matriz era multiplexada como esqribio uno de los colegas. El efecto es muy especlacular si se usa diodos de alta luminosidad y de tres colores. Hay otro chip que se puede usar en lugar de lm3915 y es UUA180. No es lo mismo pero es muy similar.
Un saludo.


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 15, 2009)

si, hay varios integrados para vumetros, tambien esta el ka2284 que es para 5 led.


----------



## alexus (Mar 23, 2009)

hola, estoy diseñando mi propio analizador de espectro, y recurro a ustedes en busca de ayuda, necesito 5 filtros pasa banda (creo) para las freacuencias "mas usadas" , creo que pueden ser 100hz, 330hz, 1khz, 3.3khz, 10khz, estos numeros los vi en el frente de una radio que encontre tirada, que tenia analizador de espectro! lo que necesito es el esquema de el filtro con los componentes para dichas frecuencias, ya que en la utu no nos enseñaron a diseñarlos! desde ya gracias! 

ah me olvidaba, por el 4066 puedo pasar señales de audio?

desde ya gracias!


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 24, 2009)

si claro, yo un dia lo use con señales de audio y funciona perfecto.


----------



## alexus (Mar 25, 2009)

y de los filtros alguien me puede decir algo?
no se nada de diseño de filtros! jaja no me lo enseñaron =(


----------



## alexus (Mar 25, 2009)

perdon, gracias oscar!


----------



## ls2k (Mar 25, 2009)

si no me equivoco fogonazo dijo una vez que el habia armado uno con un solo 3915 como? no tengo idea.. se me ocurre algo como lo de oscar.. un barrido muy rapido.. pero los filtros donde estan en ese video? detras? puede ser es como si se iciera un barrido rapido por los filtros i que todos los filtros esten conectados a la entrada del integrado vumetro, un barrido tan rapido que uno no alcanza a verlo... como lo dijo oscar.. lo otro fogonazo: como lo hiciste con un solo 3915? de antemano gracias

por cierto esto parece interesante
YouTube - IndikÃ¡tor vybuzenÃ­ s A277D


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Mar 26, 2009)

amigo, ese circuito del video es un vumetro comun y corriente por eso vez un solo circuito integrado, lo que pasa es que esta en modo punto.

Para el calculo de los filtros ayudate con un documento que dejo un compañero en mensajes anteriores, ahi esta todo bien explicado.

Saludos...


----------



## alexus (Mar 27, 2009)

ls2k: mi analizador de espectro, diseñado integramente por mi, lleva un solo UAA180, y 120 led´s, es decir, los doce de salida del integrado x 10 canales en total. y te cuento que el consumo no supera sol 300 mA. claro que utilizo un multiplexado para que esto suceda sino se me iva algun amper!

oscar dijo: Para el calculo de los filtros ayudate con un documento que dejo un compañero en mensajes anteriores, ahi esta todo bien explicado. 

no lo veo!


----------



## ls2k (Mar 29, 2009)

alexus: podrias facilitarme el esquema? de antemano gracias..


por cierto encontre algo parecido entr mis circuitos del año que ni les cuento.....

esta un poco incompleto.. agradeceria mucho que alguien pudiece hacer de nuevo el esquema y completarlo


----------



## alexus (Mar 30, 2009)

esta completo, lo que podes cambiar, es la parte de mas a la izquiera, donde entra la señal, le volas todo eso y le colocas un uaa180 o un kaa2284, despues, te armas los filtros pasa banda para las correspondientes bandas de frecuencia, de la salida de los filtros, la señal la llevas a las entradas de varios interruptores analogicos (cd4066, y uno por canal), los "gatillos" de los interruptores analogicos los conectas a la salida de un 4017 (tambien, uno por salida) y compartis el clock del 4017 que esta en el circuito original con el del 4017 que vas a agregar, luego las salidas de los interruptores analogicos las unis todas, y las llevas a la entrada del integrado que vayas a utilizar (uaa180, lm3914/15/16 o un kaa2284) si no se entiende hago un dibujo! basicamente es eso


----------



## ls2k (Mar 31, 2009)

jejeje es mas practico el dibujito.. ya que lo propusiste... la verdd no entiendo mucho de electronica digital "literal"... pero si veo un 3esquema lo entiendo al instante... si no fuera mucho pedir...

y si pudieses postear el esquema de tu analizador de espectro que estas construyendo seria un gran aporte


----------



## larrymono999 (Abr 2, 2009)

hola estube buscando en este tema el diagrama de ecualizador a leds

pero la verda no lo encontre cual es? 

                          gracias¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## alexus (Abr 6, 2009)

esta en la primer pagina, un documento .pdf


----------



## pinkyller (Abr 6, 2009)

Necesito ayuda, estoy muy entusiasmado con montar este proyecto pero tengo una duda que necesito resolver, los filtros utilizados deben de ser el tipo pasabanda sencillo que se muestra alli , o se puede escoger el tipo; porque la verdad necesito que sea un chebyshev tipo II o un eliptico(Filtro de Cauer) y debe de ser de un alto orden (superior a cuatro); tengo entendido que el orden si puede ser ajustado dependiendo de las necesidades que se tengan pero necesito saber si tambien puedo escoger el tipo de filtro que se debe de usar. Gracias de todas maneras por el proyecto que esta de lujo.


----------

